# Conexion de dos preamplificadores



## pacio (Jul 7, 2013)

Hola foro, ¿ cómo les va? 
Hago este post porque estoy teniendo varios problemas con un amplificador para guitarra que estoy armando, el problema es que tengo dos preamplificadores, uno que es para la guitarra eléctrica y otro que es para micrófono y entrada de linea (adjunto más abajo los 2 diagramas)

el problema es que si conecto la guitarra y toco, tengo que dejar el volumen  del pre de microfono a la mitad, porque sino el sonido se vuelve muy grave, tenga o no conectado algo a la entrada del pre de microfono, si le bajo el volumen a 0 o lo subo al máximo la guitarra suena muy grave, la verdad que no tengo ni idea que esta pasando, por eso el post, las salidas de los dos pre estan conectadas : los dos positivos de la señal juntos y las dos masas tambien juntas, normal, y eso por ahora va a un amplificador para auriculares, ademas mete mucho ruido sin siquiera conectar nada a las entradas, pero eso lo vemos mas adelante, primero quisiera solucionar lo otro, dejo un par de fotos, aunque no sé si sirva de mucho y los diagramas, espero me puedan orientar, no entiendo porque el volumen de un pre afecta el sonido del otro, espero puedan ayudarme, gracias! 

y los link son de construyasuvideorockola (otra vez sopa  )
Pre de la guitarra:http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/preguitar.pdf

Pre de microfono http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/pre_tonos_mono.pdf

Saludos


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jul 8, 2013)

tenias que hacer el combo completo mi amigo te falta el sumador de señales
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_sumador.php


----------



## pipa09 (Jul 8, 2013)

pacio dijo:


> las salidas de los dos pre estan conectadas : los dos positivos de la señal juntos y las dos masas tambien juntas, normal, y eso por ahora va a un amplificador para auriculares,


  Y si probas conectarlos asi? Desacoplando uno del otro.
Ver el archivo adjunto 95377


----------



## pacio (Jul 8, 2013)

hola muchachos,bueno,primero gracias por responder,
 adjcp había pensado en eso,pero al ser sólo dos señales que había que sumar no creí que sea necesario,además tengo muy poco espacio en el gabinete,pero sí es necesario no me quedará otra que hacerlo 

pipa09 como las puedo desacoplar?

gracias!

PACIO


----------



## ESKALENO (Jul 8, 2013)

Amigo, utiliza un interrptor de palanca de 3 posiciones ON-OFF-ON para seleccionar el previo que desees.


----------



## pacio (Jul 8, 2013)

Hola ESKALENO!
Lo pensé, pero la idea es que como es un amplificador de guitarra , la idea es poder meterle una pista y tocar encima, justamente para eso hice el previo de micrófono,  asi que es si o si necesario que se sumen las señales

Otro problema que tengo que es si conecto la salida del pre de guitarra al ampli y no conecto nada en el otro pre y meto entrada de linea se escucho en el pre de guitarra (que lio ajajaja)
es decir: por mas que no conecte la salida del pre de microfono se cuela igual la señal en el otro pre, estoy tratando de ser lo mas claro posible jajajaj

ya probe alimentando los dos pre con diferente fuentes y nada, lo pongo porque tal vez se deba a lo mismo que lo otro y ayude

espero que se entienda, sino lo trato de explicar de otra manera 

saludos!


----------



## ESKALENO (Jul 8, 2013)

Necesitas un mezclador de audio, ¿el que has hecho es uno pasivo como este:?






Quizás necesites uno parecido a este:






http://img450.imageshack.us/img450/7393/circuito2jm.gif

Seguro que en el buscador del foro aparece alguno mejor acorde a las caracteristicas que solicitas, ya es cuestión de ir probando el que mejor resultado te de.


----------



## pacio (Jul 8, 2013)

Eskaleno la primera imagen no se ve, pero igual no realicé ningún mezclador de audio, ahora voy a buscar en el foro a ver que encuentro, muchas gracias!

Pienso en realizar este sumador

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/sumador.pdf

pero Mono, ¿qué opinan? 

otra duda, las patas que no uso del tl072 las puedo mandar a masa?  por ejemplo, si el esquema lo divido en dos para dejarlo mono, las patas 5,6 y 7 las puedo mandar a masa?

y las patas 8 y 2 estan unidas? no veo si están conectadas o pasa "por arriba" digamos ajaja

Gracias!


----------



## pipa09 (Jul 8, 2013)

pacio dijo:


> pipa09 como las puedo desacoplar?



Te habia subido una imagen pero no se ve, perdon, mas abajo la dejo de nuevo!



pacio dijo:


> la idea es poder meterle una pista y tocar encima, justamente para eso hice el previo de micrófono,  asi que es si o si necesario que se sumen las señales



Podrias usar un solo pre para ambas cosas, te simplificarias mucho con solo agregar otra entrada a uno de los pre, controlar con un potenciometro la señal de la pista que quieras sumar!


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jul 8, 2013)

pipa09 el diagrama q le diste puede servir incluso puede cambiar los condensadores por resistencias de 10k


----------



## pacio (Jul 9, 2013)

Gracias pipa09 y adjcp! 
voy a hacer lo de la resistencia y el condensador, de qué voltaje el electrolítico?  

Gracias, si se soluciona les aviso! 
Saludos!


----------



## pipa09 (Jul 9, 2013)

adjcp dijo:


> pipa09 el diagrama q le diste puede servir incluso puede cambiar los condensadores por resistencias de 10k


  Cambiar Capacitores por resistencia?





pacio dijo:


> de qué voltaje el electrolítico?


 
El voltaje de la señal es minimo (milivoltios) asi que no es de mucha importancia.


----------



## pacio (Jul 10, 2013)

Listo muchachos, Mil gracias, ahora no se "interfieren" las señales ni nada por el estilo  
suena bien, muchas gracias
Una pregunta, ¿cómo calculaste los valores de la resistencia y el capacitor? para saber y no mandar las cosas por mandarlas
otra cosa, yo tengo esos dos pre, que a la salida tengo que conectarle dos amplificadores diferentes (uno que tira 90w y otro que es chiquito para auriculares) ¿puedo conectar tranquilamente la salida de los dos pre a las dos entradas de los amplis ?¿ o tengo que hacer algo antes?

Nuevamente gracias
Saludos
Pacio!


----------



## pipa09 (Jul 10, 2013)

pacio dijo:


> otra cosa, yo tengo esos dos pre, que a la salida tengo que conectarle dos amplificadores diferentes (uno que tira 90w y otro que es chiquito para auriculares) ¿puedo conectar tranquilamente la salida de los dos pre a las dos entradas de los amplis ?¿ o tengo que hacer algo antes?
> !



Generalmente se utiliza un Distribuidor de señales, dependiendo de las impedancias, hay veces que si se usan y hay veces que no son necesarios, en tu caso, probaria de conectarlos asi directamente y probar a ver que pasa!


----------

